# Glass or plexi-glass, where to buy for tank lids



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could tell me the best place to buy some glass / plexiglass to make some tank lids out of for various size tanks. Please provide company names / links to webs or any places you have dealt with. 

If you have some yourself you can let me know as well....
thanks a bunch
Cheers!!!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Save yourself a whole pile of moola and go to Home Depot and get the sheets of acrylic that you can cut with an exactor knife. I used this stuff to cordon off my Betta tanks, you can drill holes in it too very easy. Its wrapped on both sides with plastic that you peel off and then you just score it and snap.....custom made lids. You can then glue some pieces on top to make handles.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

plexiglass is only good for small spans or it will warp under its own weight so generally only small tanks. I used lexan a lot on large tanks but I happen to have lots of 3/8's lexan laying around. Lexan is far to expensive for most situations.

Glass is pretty cheap when you are just talking 3/8's window pane stuff. you can get it at any local glass shop. I usually make slider style tops by cutting the front piece so it over laps the back piece. Friction fit hinges are avail at most good lfs if you want a hinged top.

Measure your opening, plan your top and call a couple of your local glass shops. You will be surprised how cheap it is. Same price or cheaper then equivalent plexi in my area and the glass comes cut to size and won't warp under it own weight or the heat of a light laying on top of it.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

in canada, glass is cheaper than plexiglass (acrylic) in most cases. For long tanks without center brace, plexiglass will also bend easily (even at 3/8) on a 36", so not recommended.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

vaporize said:


> in canada, glass is cheaper than plexiglass (acrylic) in most cases. For long tanks without center brace, plexiglass will also bend easily (even at 3/8) on a 36", so not recommended.


Thanks Vaporize,,,,, That seems to be the norm from what i'm hearing on this and other forums as well....
Appreciate the feedback...
thank-you


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It will warp even moreso if you intend on having lights on the tank.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a plexiglas fan owing to the weight and breakability of glass. Also I work at a plastics supply company, I get my lids cut for free, which is the best price ever. FYI, there's 2 types of plexi, cast and calendared. Cast is easier to cut and more stable and used for aquariums. There's also lexan, tuffak,etc(brand names) which is more impact resistant but scratches easier(saw it used in a public aquarium in California and also have a tank lid made out of it). My suggestion would be to befriend someone in either a glass or plastics shop as there's usually scraps that are great for tank lids.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey fishclubgirl, wanna hook me up with some free tank lids?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Firerox said:


> Hey fishclubgirl, wanna hook me up with some free tank lids?


Her location is Calgary... 

Would have been a perfect chance to build a custom acrylic tank though


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Haha didnt notice that... oops


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Good excuse to come and visit!! I'll even give you some duckweed and mts!!
Have to admit I get some good fish supplies for free from my job:lights, coroplast, sign vinyl and plexi. Even had a bunch of T8 ballasts that I sold at the last auction.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could tell me the best place to buy some glass / plexiglass to make some tank lids out of for various size tanks. Please provide company names / links to webs or any places you have dealt with.
> 
> If you have some yourself you can let me know as well....
> thanks a bunch
> Cheers!!!!


Hi there,
I have a couple of aquarium tops for 10 gallon tanks if you are interested.
They are made from Plexi glass with metal hinges in the middle .
Please let me know if you are interested.
Thanks,
Guppymen


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

its cheaper to call miracles and have glass ones made for you. at $3.65 per square foot. plexi sages big time. and cheap plexi discolors yellow!!!


thanks


john


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Miracles does not sell retail.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Then give me a list and I'll get them! I deal with them


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Aquatic Designs said:


> Miracles does not sell retail.


that's what they want you to believe


----------

